# Question about Wicked Lasers



## Subhadar (Aug 30, 2004)

Hello everyone, I am new to this forum and fairly new to lasers. I am an amateur star gazer and a tech geek. I run an astronomy club with several dozen members and along with myself a handfull of them have green lasers that we use. A few of my club members were talking about uber powerful lasers and one mentioned that any laser over a 5mw output was illegal to own in the United States without a special license or permit. 

Well I just had to know if he was right because I love proving people wrong =) I'd love to be the first in the club to own a significantly more powerful laser because I know everyone else will just have to have one after I get one, and it's a neat feeling being the envy of others!

Anyways, I have been looking at several sites, zbolt, wickedlasers, and abeland1. I can't seem to get on abeland1's site area that has pwerful units because I lack a password?? Also, it seems that zbolt will only sell their more powerful models (IIIb) for export out of the USA. Wicked lasers, however, does not stipulate any restrictions regarding shipping of their more powerful lasers. Are wicked lasers products moded or are they hand picked units that test at a higher mw than most others? Wicked's 
20mw-25mw looks appealing but the wallet is a little tight right now. I don't think I can quite afford Wicked Lasers 20-25mw product so I was wondering how well ZBOLTS mod lasers work. I know they are still only 5mw but would it be noticeably brighter than a standard 5mw? 

Any help and info anyone here can provide would be great. I'd really love a 20mw-plus laser but would have to find one in the $175 dollar range, if they exist. Help make me the envy of my peers! =)
Thanks.


----------



## hungryforlasers (Aug 30, 2004)

Well you've run out of luck to prove someone wrong. Yes, 5mW+ is illegal, but as long as your not shining a 5mW+ laser in raw public you shouldn't get cought. On abeland1.com you must email Arnold (the dealer) for the password. Of coarse the modified 4.99mW Z-Bolt laser is brighter, why would they bother modify it if it isn't brighter? Wicked Lasers products are not hand picked they are modified to the the maximum power then they are checked for the mW most measure around 10-20mW, some measure 25-35mW and very, very few measure 40-45mW.

I hope that helps! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## lasercrazy (Aug 30, 2004)

A 5mw+ is NOT illegal to own, BUT is illegal to use in public. If you get one just don't be stupid and shine it at planes, people, cars, ect.


----------



## cmacclel (Aug 30, 2004)

This laser mod business is a joke. An hour worth of work adds 5-10x the cost. I think I'm going to buy a $200 lasrer output tester and 100 laser pointers and get rich! Geeze. Also whats with all the crap on Ebay from wicked lasers. 

SonyStyle Green Laser WICKED POWER 45mW MAX OUTPUT BEAM

What a joke.

Mac


----------



## lasercrazy (Aug 30, 2004)

I thought ebay banned the sale of laser pointers over 5mw?


----------



## cmacclel (Aug 30, 2004)

In the description it states modifiable to 45mw. Which is clearly misleading.

Mac


----------



## Subhadar (Aug 30, 2004)

cmacclel, are you saying that Wicked Lasers is not a reputable company? I had heard they were good.


----------



## Myx (Aug 30, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*lasercrazy said:*
I thought ebay banned the sale of laser pointers over 5mw? 

[/ QUOTE ]

nope - ebay uk (I havent checked US).... still regularly have modified 5mW+ lasers for sale. Infact, any laser over 1mW is illegal to use in UK without a licence I think... and just about all the green lasers on UK ebay are 5mW (or higher, via mods or "potential" mods) models.


----------



## Myx (Aug 30, 2004)

on UK ebay - I avoid WickedLasers' products like the plague. They were not particularly good value even BEFORE he offered to modify them "up to 45mw" or so they produced a "light sabre" or "kryptonite ray" effect.

And whats this "made by sony" stuff about? Ok so its a Sony Diode, but as far as I can tell - the two models he has on ebay are the 5mW "new model" (with the LED and un-"tweak"-able output resistor) Leadlight and the 5mW Changchun (sp?)....

Anyone whos actually owned a 5mW (or even higher) green laser will seriously doubt some of the photos uploaded to his (and others) ebay auctions. Describing the lasers as "light sabres", "kryptonite rays", "millitary issue" - and my personal favourite...... "STAR WARS DEATH WEAPON!" are hardly honest descriptions of a product, and just seem attempts to fool potential customers into a sale.


----------



## Uisgdlyast (Aug 30, 2004)

Subhader- SAVE YOUR MONEY and mod your own, check out the other posts and just turn the pot, you can even go farther


----------



## Subhadar (Aug 30, 2004)

If not Wicked Lasers, how about lasers from Abeland1 ?? His power output ratings seem lower (more honest?) and prices seem good.


----------



## abeland1 (Aug 30, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Myx said:*
on UK ebay - I avoid WickedLasers' products like the plague. They were not particularly good value even BEFORE he offered to modify them "up to 45mw" or so they produced a "light sabre" or "kryptonite ray" effect.

And whats this "made by sony" stuff about? Ok so its a Sony Diode, but as far as I can tell - the two models he has on ebay are the 5mW "new model" (with the LED and un-"tweak"-able output resistor) Leadlight and the 5mW Changchun (sp?)....

Anyone whos actually owned a 5mW (or even higher) green laser will seriously doubt some of the photos uploaded to his (and others) ebay auctions. Describing the lasers as "light sabres", "kryptonite rays", "millitary issue" - and my personal favourite...... "STAR WARS DEATH WEAPON!" are hardly honest descriptions of a product, and just seem attempts to fool potential customers into a sale. 

[/ QUOTE ]

"And whats this "made by sony" stuff about? Ok so its a Sony Diode,"

Well, maybe not. Perhaps pefore you bet you hard earned money on this you should ask Leadlight if the pointers supplied to "wicked" have "Sony" diodes or not. Hmmmmm
Ask "Novia" at [email protected]


----------



## Subhadar (Aug 30, 2004)

Here is a copy of the email I sent to [email protected]


> I am inquiring about the Leadlight lasers that you supply to WickedLasers.com as I have heard rumors that they are not Sony diodes. I am considering who to purchase my next green laser from and any this info would be useful.

Dear Sir,

Please advise your contact information. We offer many choices of laser
diodes. Of course we have Sony laser diodes, but it's more expensive than
others. Customers can choose which laser diode they want. We do have
several customers who ask to use Sony laser diode. Sorry I don't know who
is WichkedLasers.com. Maybe this is our cutomer's brand name.

If there is anything else I can do, please feel free to contact me.

Best regards,
Ching-Chuan Lee
Leadlight Technology, Inc.
TEL:886-3-319-7711
FAX:886-3-319-7621
[email protected]
www.leadlight.com.tw


----------



## abeland1 (Aug 30, 2004)

Tell them that "wicked lasers" is Chris Tao.


----------



## Subhadar (Aug 31, 2004)

Arnold, it seems that you already know that he doesn't use Sony diodes?? Do your Leadlights have Sony diodes? I am considering buying one from you and from Chris, comparing them and then selling the one I am not as pleased with. 

His claimed power output is higher, but he mod's his lasers and you do not. Would you mind explaining what is done in the moding process and what negatives there are to doing this?


----------



## Shiftlock (Aug 31, 2004)

At the risk of ruining my credibility in a forum that I've just joined, I'm going to give my opinion here because I own a green Leadlight that I purchased from Chris Tao through eBay. I also own a modified Leadlight from zbolt.com, and a GLP-III 50mW (takes "C" batteries) which I purchased from "Paul" at http://www.blueskymarketing.co.uk (I think the model has been removed from his site). There seems to be about a dozen people on the internet who spend a lot of time either marketing, modifying, or building green lasers, and I've exchanged email with many of them. You will notice though, that if you start doing Google searches, visiting the laser-related forums, newsgroups, emailing people, and visiting websites, that the same people keep showing up over and over again. So, back to the wickedlaser.com product. Chris sold me one of his lasers, which was labeled 42mW on the box. I don't have a laser power meter, but I do believe this rating. It is clearly brighter than the zbolt laser that I have, but not as bright as the GLP-III. So, Chris can provide you with a high powered laser for sure, but you will pay for it. He says himself that only perhaps one out of a hundred Leadlights can be modified to this level, so he sets the price accordingly. I said earlier that the GLP-III laser that I bought from "Paul" is no longer on his site, but you can find it on http://www.laserglow.com for $599, and "Dimitry" from that site is very helpful. In my opinion, the best of the best is what "Blake" has to offer at www.laserphaser.net. I believe the lasers on that site are made by a guy named "Dwight" who REALLY knows what he is doing when it comes to building lasers. He has a site at http://www.backdeckstudio.com/lasermods/. He is a master of his craft, and for the right price can build you a monster, but he also tunes up pointers. I've seen what's behind the password at abeland1.com (although the password has now changed). I believe "Arnold" sells a product which is similar to what "Chris" offers, but obviously with less hype. In short, there are a lot of people who can sell you a tuned up Leadlight, and "Chris" is one of them. I am impressed with the laser I got from Chris, but for a Leadlight, it wasn't cheap. I like my GLP-III better, but that was even more expensive. There are a lot of other options too, but I've dropped enough names for today. I hope I didn't offend anyone, it was an honest opinion.


----------



## abeland1 (Aug 31, 2004)

"Shiftlock" States: 

"I believe "Arnold" sells a product which is similar to what "Chris" offers, but obviously with less hype. In short, there are a lot of people who can sell you a tuned up Leadlight, and "Chris" is one of them. "
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/dedhorse.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/dedhorse.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/dedhorse.gif
The pointers on my "password protected webpage" are as purely virginal as the driven snow. The have not been Tweaked, Tuned, Adjusted or even prayed over. Any attempt to do so voids the warrantee instantly. Therefor, I state unequivically that I am NOT in competition with any of these people. Apples and Oranges, OK?

If I ever decide to enter this market, the candlepowerforum group will be the first to know, I promise. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/Christo_pull_hair.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/Christo_pull_hair.gif


----------



## Shiftlock (Aug 31, 2004)

Arnold, I am sorry for that mistake. Now I recall that your "special" lasers are the ones that measure a higher output because of a coincidental more perfect alignment of the optics. In fact, the "1 in 100" laser that Chris can turn up to >40mW may be because of the same optics alignment issue. So if someone were to buy a "special" laser from you and turn up the power themselves, they would probably have something similar to what Chris sells. I'm not sure which of you charges less money. Am I in the ballpark?


----------



## abeland1 (Aug 31, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Shiftlock said:*
Arnold, I am sorry for that mistake. Now I recall that your "special" lasers are the ones that measure a higher output because of a coincidental more perfect alignment of the optics. In fact, the "1 in 100" laser that Chris can turn up to >40mW may be because of the same optics alignment issue. So if someone were to buy a "special" laser from you and turn up the power themselves, they would probably have something similar to what Chris sells. I'm not sure which of you charges less money. Am I in the ballpark? 

[/ QUOTE ]

You present a reasonable argument on this. Please consider my reluctance to comment on it. I have made it quite clear that any attempt to modify one of my pointers voids the warrantee. I have read posts from people who are clearly exceeding the safe current ratings of the ATX pump laser diode. This could be OK for the 90 day warrantee period if you did not hold it on for more than 30 seconds at a time, but it would have to effect the working life of the pointer. I wrote spec sheets for devices that I helped design and believe me, with the sales department looking over your shoulder, those specs were absolute maximums for reliable operations.

So, if I said anything that would encourage anyone to increase the pump diode current while I also say that doing so voids their warrantee, what would that make me? An unprincipled jerk, would be my guess.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/knight.gif


----------



## Uisgdlyast (Aug 31, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Shiftlock said:*
Arnold, I am sorry for that mistake. Now I recall that your "special" lasers are the ones that measure a higher output because of a coincidental more perfect alignment of the optics. In fact, the "1 in 100" laser that Chris can turn up to >40mW may be because of the same optics alignment issue. So if someone were to buy a "special" laser from you and turn up the power themselves, they would probably have something similar to what Chris sells. I'm not sure which of you charges less money. Am I in the ballpark? 

[/ QUOTE ]



I'd say so, although i'm not positive you could just buy a laser with good optics and then increase the current yourself. 
It makes sense since wicked's lasers are to the max output


----------



## sharkeeper (Sep 1, 2004)

> In my opinion, the best of the best is what "Blake" has to offer at www.laserphaser.net. I believe the lasers on that site are made by a guy named "Dwight" who REALLY knows what he is doing when it comes to building lasers. He has a site at http://www.backdeckstudio.com/lasermods/. He is a master of his craft, and for the right price can build you a monster, but he also tunes up pointers.
> 
> [/ QUOTE ]
> 
> ...


----------



## badhorsey (Sep 1, 2004)

*Achilles\' choice*

It all boils down to whether you want a powerful, souped up laser with a potentially shorter lifespan, or a stable greenie which may - _may_ - last longer.

Bear in mind that even an unmodded greenie will blow away the 90% of people who've never seen one! Here's a pic again of one that I bought from Wickedlasers, as it came out of the box with no modifications.


----------



## iceweasel (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Achilles\' choice*

I bought from Abeland. It was great, reasonably priced and it gives every appearance of being an honest product. I'm highly suspicious of some of the other "dealers" mentioned here, they seem to be based in hype and promise.

Just my personal experience.


----------



## badhorsey (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Achilles\' choice*

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/dedhorse.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/dedhorse.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/dedhorse.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/dedhorse.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/dedhorse.gif

Really, we should count ourselves lucky. Only a few years ago, greenies were very scarce, hugely expensive, and you got what you were _given_, sunshine.

Now we have a number of dealers catering for our every need, be it standard, hand-picked or hot-rodded.

I've said it before - vote with yer wallet!


----------



## Shiftlock (Sep 1, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
Pure nonsense. Both of these people (Blake and Dwight) should not be allowed to touch anything that emits coherent photons.

[/ QUOTE ]

By what are you basing this opinion on? I've reviewed Dwight's website, exchanged some emails with him, and read a review of a laser that he sold, and from what I can gather he is extremely experienced and knows a lot. If I'm wrong, please tell me why you think so. Thanks.


----------



## comozo (Sep 1, 2004)

*Question about Wicked Lasers - ? about the GLP-11*

About your GLP-111, What do you think of it?


----------



## Shiftlock (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Question about Wicked Lasers - ? about the GLP-11*

[ QUOTE ]
*comozo said:*
About your GLP-111, What do you think of it? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Love it. Very bright. The beam is impressive, even if you're used to looking at modified Leadlight pointers. It's perfect for pointing out night sky objects because the beam is very visible even in low humidity (when looking at space objects is best). Shines a clear dot on low clouds, and burns a hole through a red plastic cup from 8 feet away in about 10 seconds. I wish I had a laser power meter, because I really think it's quite a bit more than 50mW. All of that said, the only problem is that it just crapped out on me. Something internal has broken. It still puts out a beam, but it's much dimmer than even a stock 5mW laser. I'm sending it back and it's going to be replaced under warranty. I think this is a rare anomaly though. Even with the current problem, I strongly endorse this laser, and the www.blueskymarketing.co.uk customer service has been excellent (thanks Paul).


----------



## Subhadar (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: Question about Wicked Lasers - ? about the GL*

---Here is what I wrote:

> Thank you for your response. Wicked Lasers is owned by Chris Tao. I wanted to know if Chris Tao's company buys sony diodes from you. Thank you.

----And the response I got was:

Dear Sir,

He purchased different kinds of our products. Including the models make by Sony laser diodes. But I am not sure which item you bought from him.

Best regards,
Ching-Chuan Lee
> > Leadlight Technology, Inc.
> > TEL:886-3-319-7711
> > FAX:886-3-319-7621
> > [email protected]
> > www.leadlight.com.tw


----------



## sharkeeper (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Question about Wicked Lasers - ? about the GLP-11*

[ QUOTE ]
By what are you basing this opinion on? I've reviewed Dwight's website, exchanged some emails with him, and read a review of a laser that he sold, and from what I can gather he is extremely experienced and knows a lot. If I'm wrong, please tell me why you think so. Thanks. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Dwight Finney used to post on this board. People bought lasers from him and sent lasers to him to have fixed. In both cases, everyone was extremely displeased with the work and the product delivered. His level of work is best described as a hack and his communication skills proved to be virtually non-existent.

There was a long cheers 'n jeers thread about this nearly two years ago.

Cheers!


----------



## comozo (Sep 2, 2004)

*Re: Question about Wicked Lasers - ? about the GLP-11*

just wondering if you ever took off the heat sink? If you did, would you describe what you saw?

Thanks


----------



## 4sevens (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Question about Wicked Lasers - ? about the GL*

I just got a 40mw laser from wickedlaser and it is quite impressive.
I can see the beam in daylight in my house. 

Of course this these observations are subjective and qualitative
instead of objective and quanitative. I wish I had a meter to
measure it.

It draws 310ma from both e2 alkalines and rayvao ic3 aaa's.

I shoot it at the ceilng and it lights up the whole room
with green /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

by the way has anyone tried this... rubber band the on switch to
keep it on and make it stand on it's end, shooting the beam to the
ceiling. The reflection from the ceiling makes a very very cool
dotted pattern through the whole room.


----------



## Shiftlock (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: Question about Wicked Lasers - ? about the GLP-11*

[ QUOTE ]
*comozo said:*
just wondering if you ever took off the heat sink? If you did, would you describe what you saw?


[/ QUOTE ]

This really doesn't relate to this thread, so I'll start a new one in case anyone's interested, but regarding the GLP-III laser, I created a simple webpage that shows it from different angles, including what you see if you uncrew the lens cap in front of the heatsink. It's at:

http://laser.shiftlock.com


----------

